# New TQWT project..



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

I just wanted to share my new diy project with a Audiosystem HX-Dust compo I had laying with some real dust on them..

It's a TQWT construction with a 174.49cm linelenght tuned to 33hz, I have damped the interior with baf wadding and cottonwool. measured at port and driver to correct/adjust damping..

The tweeter is still in a temporary mount, I want to make some B&W style cups..

I used the original HX x-over with a BSC and the tweeter I attentuated a bit more, i corrected the acoustic centers with impulse resonse measurement too.

X-over are going to be rebuilt so everything looks nice and clean...

Also both measured responses and phase with Holm, port not included in this measurment as seen @50hz
Responses smoothed 1/6 oct, with 1/3 it's almost "rulerflat"

I'm always open for suggestions..


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

And dimensions..


----------

